# RIP Software needed



## JessieP (Aug 14, 2019)

New to the site and sublimation and have just ordered a Epson WF-7710 and sub inks. My question is what is the RIP software that I may need to print images, svg.... Im using Windows 10 and i don't need a $1,000 software option if i can find a reasonable one. 

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Last year I sold my printer and I no longer need the rip software for Epson WF-7710. pm me if you are interested.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Why do you think you need a RIP instead of just using the printer driver?


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

JessieP said:


> New to the site and sublimation and have just ordered a Epson WF-7710 and sub inks. My question is what is the RIP software that I may need to print images, svg.... Im using Windows 10 and i don't need a $1,000 software option if i can find a reasonable one.
> 
> Thank you for any help!!


What software did you mention that cost $1k?


----------



## JessieP (Aug 14, 2019)

pisquee said:


> Why do you think you need a RIP instead of just using the printer driver?


I thought I needed a software to print svg, png vector files to the printer. What would I need if i wanted to create files for printing if I chose not to purchase a ready to print svg?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

JessieP said:


> I thought I needed a software to print svg, png vector files to the printer. What would I need if i wanted to create files for printing if I chose not to purchase a ready to print svg?


For desktop printers:
Print from adobe illustrator, or Photoshop. You can select custom profiles and use the Epson driver to select your other settings. 
Works great.

Rips are mostly used for wide format printers, garment printers, printing film for screen printing, etc. 
We use them for our Roland printers and screen print film printer (epson).


----------



## jeanthenerd (Aug 16, 2019)

JessieP said:


> New to the site and sublimation and have just ordered a Epson WF-7710 and sub inks. My question is what is the RIP software that I may need to print images, svg.... Im using Windows 10 and i don't need a $1,000 software option if i can find a reasonable one.
> 
> Thank you for any help!!


Twice that you may not need a RIP, you could get by with a third party driver with RIP-style features. So you can try Quimage, for instance.


----------



## JessieP (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We print on wide format Epsons for sublimation, and just use Photoshop with the Epson driver. No need for a RIP.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

I just use Ai for printing and Photoshop for printing Flawless.. No issues .I have the Epson WF 7610 For doing my shirts. Pm me if you want.


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Unless you're running a postscript printer, which is usually not the case for desktops, there will not be a RIP available for your printer. RIP's serve a purpose and I'm very fond of them however I'm sure most desktop users are not using one. I believe you have finer control of color when you use a RIP. You can specify and dial in ink restrictions that maximize a printers gamut. Without that control, you're reliant on pre-determined restrictions designed for a different type of ink. 

For your case, run a high patch RGB ICC and you'll be good to go. It's as simple as running a profiling target through a profiling software and reading in the swatches with the correct spectrophotometer. Just be sure to setup the print files correctly so that the ICC turns out right. Your ink supplier should be able to perform this task for you with your supplied patches.


----------

